# Convicts with P's



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

I have 8 4" Red Bellies and three convicts in a 55 gallon tank. I know the rules on fish per gallon, so dont tell me I have to many, already know. The have been together for over a month. My tank has never been so clean, the convicts eat everything that is left over.







Of course they get nipped.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Convicts can take a beating :nod:

But they might get slaughtered when you least expect it.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

just make sure that the cons dont start breeding. you could run into a lil war


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

piranha bait


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> just make sure that the cons dont start breeding. you could run into a lil war :laugh:


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

yea i wanna get a con when i get my P's (when they bigger) i just think they're really cool.... hopefully my P's wont bother it too much


----------



## frogguy1 (Jun 9, 2004)

Eventually they will be brunch


----------



## tankfullanuts!!! (Feb 10, 2004)

My reds have a hatred for cons ,they are DESTROYED within minutes...after the death sentence is executed, my reds, for ten minutes check every inch of the tank for another...you gotta love em :nod:


----------



## below (Mar 26, 2004)

When I had my shoal of reds I kept a pair of cons in with them. The P's were all over 6" and the adult cons would swim right up to them and "dance" around, almost like they were daring the P's to eat them. If one P would actually make a move, the con would shoot around behind him and continue to "dance". Never lost even a fin on either of 'em. Cons rule


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

LOL i usta keep the lid off my tank and 1 morning there was a convict on the floor i figure the p's were attacking him and he jumped out...i saw it happen with my bros oscar when i threw him in with my rhom hahaha


----------

